# darf ich da Techno zu sagen



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich möchte kapieren, warum der Autor in diesem Fall ein zu-Infinitiv mit dem Modalverb _dürfen_ verwendet hat. Die Sprecher sind nicht betrunken, und außer der von ihnen höchst umgangssprachlichen verwendeten Sprache plaudern die Männer unter "normalen" Bedingungen.
_
... und keiner blickte durch, was ist denn nun dieses neue Ding, Techno, *darf* ich da Techno *zu* sagen oder bin ich dann uncool, weil es eigentlich House ist oder was, und dann Trance, ist das auch Techno, das trau ich mich nicht im Radio zu spielen,..._
*Aus "Magical Mystery" von Sven Regener* 

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## elroy

darf ich da Techno zu sagen = darf ich dazu (zu diesem neuen Ding) Techno sagen

_Da_-Komposita (_dazu_, _damit_, _dafür_ und dergleichen) werden in der Umgangssprache bisweilen getrennt.


----------



## Gernot Back

gvergara said:


> Danke im Voraus


Da nicht für!


----------



## elroy

Gernot Back said:


> Da nicht für!


 Tolle Antwort! Da hätte ich jetzt nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> in der Umgangssprache


Nur in Norddeutschland, soviel ich weiß.  Im Süden hab ich so was bislang nie gehört.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded man said:


> Im Süden hab ich so was bislang nie gehört.


Ja, wenigstens in der Schweiz trennt man "dazu", "damit" u.ä. nicht in ihre Bestandteile, es sei denn zur Silbentrennung beim Schreiben.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe den Satz anders verstanden als Elroy.

Darf ich da (in diesem Falle/hier) Techno dazu sagen ...
Mit zu=dazu.

Modus: umgangssprachlich

Die Trennung _da xxx zu _ist in meinem inneren Wörterbuch nicht vorhanden.
Dagegen "da dazu" schon.


----------



## elroy

Aber "dazu" wird doch nicht zu "zu" verkürzt, oder??


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Aber "dazu" wird doch nicht zu "zu" verkürzt, oder??


Nicht verkürzt sondern getrennt. Z.B.:
_*Dazu* sagt man xxx -> *Da* sagt man xxx *zu*._
Ist standardsprachlich natürlich verpönt. Aber das ist uns ja allen klar. Meiner Ansicht ist _da...dazu_ eine verstärkende Verdopplung von _da_. Somit handelte es eben nicht um eine Verkürzung von _da...dazu_ zu _da...zu_,  da bin ich auf deiner Seite.


----------



## Hutschi

This seems to be different in different regions in colloquial language. I never expected this.
While some separate it, I reconstruct it. I never analysed it as separated but as two words.

I understand dazu sagt man xxx dazu.

Fortunately, the meaning of the sentence remains invariant.

(edit) There is also colloquially: "Darf ich Techno zu sagen?"


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi, das ist doch eine bekannte _norddeutsche_ regionale Variante, die wir schon oft diskutiert haben und die du eigentlich kennst. Die Trennung von da-Adverbien ist nicht standardsprachlich, aber in Norddeutschland in der Umgangssprache sehr häufig.

Erst vor kurzem haben wir darüber diskutiert:

Präpositionalpronomen trennen

Dafür nicht  vs. nichts zu danken

_Er kann da nichts für. > Er kann nichts dafür.
Da passt doch nichts mehr zwischen. > Dazwischen passt nichts mehr.
Du gehst da jetzt runter! > Du gehst jetzt darunter!
Ich kann da wirklich nichts bei finden. > Ich kann wirklich nichts dabei finden!_


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für den Link. Die Variante kannte ich nicht. 

Ich würde hier verstehen:

_Er kann da nichts für. > Er kann da nichts dafür._
_Da passt doch nichts mehr zwischen. > Da passt doch nichts mehr dazwischen. >Dazwischen passt da nichts mehr.

(Weil der Inhalt der gleiche ist, würde ich es nicht mal merken.)_

Offensichtlich wird es grammatisch anders analysiert. Dessen war ich mir nicht bewusst.


Edit:

_Ich kann da wirklich nichts bei finden. > Ich kann da wirklich nichts dabei finden!_
_*Hier würde ein Missverständnis auftreten:*_
_Du gehst da jetzt runter! > ich: Du gehst jetzt da herunter! vs. du: Du gehst jetzt (da) darunter (= unter das da)._

Durch Kontext wäre es bemerkbar.

_
_


----------



## uress

Wie nordisch ist dieses Norddeutsche in diesem Fall? Auf den ersten Blick würde ich es auch wie Hutschi, verstehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Er kann da nichts für. > Er kann da nichts dafür


Das wäre definitiv falsch. Die Trennung der da-Adverbien ist ein ganz klarer Fall. Dass regionale Varianten in fremden Regionen falsch interpretiert werden können, ist wohl so.


----------



## berndf

Wo Hutschi schon recht hat ist, dass die norddeutsche Trennungen eine ähnliche Funktion hat wie die mitteldeutschen Reduplizierung, nämlich die Betonung des _da_. Wenn ich z. B. die typische Hamburger Floskel _da nich föör_ in Frankfurter Mundart übertragen sollte, würde ich sagen_ da defeer net_. Wo er aber definitiv nicht recht hat, ist _da...für_ als Verkürzung von _da...dafür_ zu analysieren. Und darum ging es Kajjo (und mir auch).


----------



## Kajjo

uress said:


> Wie nordisch dieser Norddeutsch in diesem Fall?


Was meinst du mit der Frage? Ich verstehe sie nicht wirklich.

Die Trennung der da-Adverbien tritt vor allem in Schleswig-Holstein, Hamburg, Bremen und dem nördlichen Niedersachsen auf.

Noch ein Aspekt: Canoo.net hat mich gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass die Trennung nicht nur bei da-Adverbien auftritt, sondern auch bei anderen Pronominaladverbien:

_Hier kann ich mir nichts bei vorstellen.
Wo sollen sie denn von leben?_

Auch Canoo.net weist klar darauf hin: "Pronominaladverbien können in der Standardsprache nicht getrennt werden. Getrennte Formen kommen nur in der Umgangssprache vor."

canoonet - Pronominaladverbien: Form


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> nämlich die Betonung des _da_


Hm, ist das so?

_Da kann er nichts für!
Dafür kann er nichts!_

Ist Satz 2 wirklich so viel weniger betont?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe die Betonung (ohne Kontext) so:

_*Da* kann er nichts *für*!
*Dafür* kann er *nichts*!_

---
Und (fälschlicherweise) hätte ich es auch hier nicht als Trennung verstanden, sondern _*Da* kann er nichts *dafür*! (Hier ist "da" noch stärker betont)._


----------



## Kajjo

Auch bei Trennung kann man das "nichts" betonen:

_Da kann er nichts für!_

Ich denke nicht, dass die Trennung für sich genommen die Betonung merklich ändert. Man hat immer noch alle Möglichkeiten. 

Deine Fehlinterpretation haben wir verstanden. Wenn man die regionale Variante gar nicht kennt, ist sie offensichtlich möglich. Sie ist aber eindeutig falsch. Die Trennung der Adverbien wird ja auch auf canoo.net klar beschrieben.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Hm, ist das so?
> 
> _Da kann er nichts für!
> Dafür kann er nichts!_
> 
> Ist Satz 2 wirklich so viel weniger betont?


Tendenziell schon, wenn auch weniger stark als redupliziert (deshalb sagte ich auch _ähnlich_ und nicht _gleich_).

_Dafür tu ich nichts_ kann auch im Gegensatz zu _Dagegen tu ich nichts _stehen (also _für_ betonen und nicht _da_). Bei _Da tu ich nichts für_ geht das i.d.R. nicht. Hier ist die Betonung immer auf _da_ und nicht auf _für_.


----------



## uress

Dann hierzu gehört wohl auch die Frage: " Wo kommen die wohl her?" So ziemlich das Einzige, was mir so als getrennt einfällt, das ich wirklich kenne, all die Anderen klingen mir schon komisch.


----------



## berndf

uress said:


> Dann hierzu gehört wohl auch die Frage: " Wo kommen die wohl her?" So ziemlich das Einzige, was mir so als getrennt einfällt, das ich wirklich kenne, all die Anderen klingen mir schon komisch.


Was zu erwarten ist. Es handelt sich ja um Regionalismen.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Ich habe das Thema heute beim Mittagessen mit Arbeitskollegen aufgebracht.
Eine Kollegin, die als Kind an der Ostsee aufwuchs, kannte die Wendung so nicht. Sie gehört aber zu der Generation, deren Eltern Dialekt könnten, aber vermeiden wollten, dass die Kinder "zweisprachig" aufwachsen. Mit 18 zog sie nach Sachsen.

Eine andere Kollegin könnte sich an ihren Großvater erinnern, der aus Stralsund stammte, aber auch längere Zeit im Nordwesten aufwuchs, der verwendete die Form aktiv mit der genannten Trennung. Sie gab einige Beispiele, an die sie sich erinnerte.

Sie selbst verwendet es nicht aktiv, sondern reinterpretiert ebenfalls.


----------



## Demiurg

uress said:


> Dann hierzu gehört wohl auch die Frage: " Wo kommen die wohl her?" So ziemlich das Einzige, was mir so als getrennt einfällt, das ich wirklich kenne, all die Anderen klingen mir schon komisch.



Ich denke, hier handelt es sich um das Präfix-Verb "herkommen" und nicht um ein zerstückeltes "woher":

_Wo kommen die wohl her?
Ich frage mich, wo die wohl herkommen. _(und nicht _... woher die wohl kommen_)

Deshalb kommt dir das auch nicht ungewöhnlich vor.


----------



## uress

Nee, es heißt ansonsten: _Woher kommen sie wohl?_ Ganz eindeutig. (Es hieß dann nämlich (normalerweise) nicht _Woher tun sie wohl herkommen?_ sondern _Woher tun sie wohl kommen?_ ) (Und es hätte auch _Ich frage mich, woher die wohl kommen. _gehießen.)


----------

